# [SOLVED] HP Officejet 9110 Scanner Error Message



## howard57 (Dec 19, 2007)

My 9110 says scanner error and scanner not responding. If I power down and NVM reset it will work once. After that it will not copy or scan, only print docs from my computer. HP was of no help. Any ideas out there?
Is it new printer time?
Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Orkie (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: HP Officejet 9110 Scanner Error Message*

I have labored over this problem with a HP PSC 750 for a very long time and finally found the solution in this thread: http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service...HDkF614!-1521128634!-311380487?threadId=61403
Take a look at the instructions by Jeffrey Conklin on Mar 30, 2006 and see if any of the concepts are of help with the 9110. As I recall, these units are similar. It worked for me. If you read more of that thread, you'll see the core problem is a heat issue and all the cleaning in the world won't fix it. There are lots of interim steps in the thread as well, so maybe one of them will work for yours. I wish you luck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: HP Officejet 9110 Scanner Error Message*

Orkie's advice seems like it should work, please post back with if you tried the steps or tutorial given there.


----------



## howard57 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: HP Officejet 9110 Scanner Error Message*



Orkie said:


> I have labored over this problem with a HP PSC 750 for a very long time and finally found the solution in this thread: http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service...HDkF614!-1521128634!-311380487?threadId=61403
> Take a look at the instructions by Jeffrey Conklin on Mar 30, 2006 and see if any of the concepts are of help with the 9110. As I recall, these units are similar. It worked for me. If you read more of that thread, you'll see the core problem is a heat issue and all the cleaning in the world won't fix it. There are lots of interim steps in the thread as well, so maybe one of them will work for yours. I wish you luck!


----------



## howard57 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: HP Officejet 9110 Scanner Error Message*

Thanks for the link. I will check it out.
Howard


----------



## howard57 (Dec 19, 2007)

*SOLVED : HP Officejet 9110 Scanner Error Message*



howard57 said:


> My 9110 says scanner error and scanner not responding. If I power down and NVM reset it will work once. After that it will not copy or scan, only print docs from my computer. HP was of no help. Any ideas out there?
> Is it new printer time?
> Thanks,
> Howard


 Thanks for the link. A couple of resets (many) and the problem left as strangely as it came.


----------



## howard57 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: HP Officejet 9110 Scanner Error Message*

Thanks for the link Orkie. I did a reset several times and the problem stopped as quickly as it started. Happy New Year.
Howard


----------



## Orkie (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: HP Officejet 9110 Scanner Error Message*

Glad to hear it went away! Happy New Year.


----------



## nyy_23 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: HP Officejet 9110 Scanner Error Message*



howard57 said:


> Thanks for the link Orkie. I did a reset several times and the problem stopped as quickly as it started. Happy New Year.
> Howard



How do you reset?


----------

